# Confuzzled Con UK



## PebblesTheFox (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, I'm planning on going to the Confuzzled Con this year and I was wondering if someone who has been before or who has already got their tickets could help me. I've never been to a Con or a Furcon at all. This will be my first and I was wondering if the 'Attending only' Pricing is per day or for the entire con as I can't seem to find anywhere that states if its per day or for the whole con.. I know on the website it states '_A standard attending only ticket is a simple one off charge of Â£80._' Buuuuuut I'd still like to be sure before deciding if I go or not  Sorry for the silly question!


----------



## Pan157 (Jan 23, 2015)

PebblesTheFox said:


> Hi, I'm planning on going to the Confuzzled Con this year and I was wondering if someone who has been before or who has already got their tickets could help me. I've never been to a Con or a Furcon at all. This will be my first and I was wondering if the 'Attending only' Pricing is per day or for the entire con as I can't seem to find anywhere that states if its per day or for the whole con.. I know on the website it states '_A standard attending only ticket is a simple one off charge of Â£80._' Buuuuuut I'd still like to be sure before deciding if I go or not  Sorry for the silly question!


that is for the entire con, btw where are you going to be sleeping?


----------



## PebblesTheFox (Jan 30, 2015)

Pan157 said:


> that is for the entire con, btw where are you going to be sleeping?


Not sure at the moment my other half isn't sure if he'd rather go this year or next year; but probably in a nearby hotel or something


----------



## wolfy-jay93 (Mar 30, 2015)

this is going to be my first con, really can't wait


----------



## Trakos (May 3, 2015)

I've booked a day ticket for Saturday, hope to see you guys there! I'm going to bring some of my artwork along so you'll know it's me.


----------



## AmethystMare (May 9, 2015)

A day ticket is Â£25 per day and an attending only ticket (all days, no room) is Â£80, to my knowledge. Enjoy! I'll be there!


----------

